# Remote opportunity for DOD  coders



## mcsluyter (May 30, 2016)

A remote job opportunity for a DOD coder was just posted on CodersDirect,com

For details and to apply directly to the employer please go to the "Jobs" tab located in the upper right hand corner of CodersDirect.com homepage.

Job# 6384 

CPC, CPMA CCS Out-Patient, In-Patient, ER, Radiology, Evaluation and Management, Orthopedic, Auditor, DoD, Anesthesia < 2 years  Remote 

Please contact the employer with any questions.

Thank you,

Mark Sluyter
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------

